# CAO Italia Novella Cigars---$69.95



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com

Saw this today and thought I would post it . Some tasty smokes, though I have heard some say they are plugged, etc. I have yet to have any problem with everyone I have smoked to date...Hope this is the correct area to post this. If not please move and PM me where I should be posting it.

Thanks!


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

tobacmon said:


> Weekend Blitz - Cigar.com
> 
> Saw this today and thought I would post it . Some tasty smokes, though I have heard some say they are plugged, etc. I have yet to have any problem with everyone I have smoked to date...Hope this is the correct area to post this. If not please move and PM me where I should be posting it.
> 
> Thanks!


That link does not link to the Italias, just some 13 pack deal. Had me interested at that price. LOL.

I think the deals are posted here normally. http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/retailer-profit-sales-forum/

Cheers for helping out Paul. :-D


----------



## mrsmitty (Jan 22, 2009)

One of my fav sizes CI had the same deal for awhile ago, wish I had the $$$ when these deals popped up.


----------

